# what time do you get to your horses in the morning?



## JadeyyBabeyy (22 September 2015)

curious as to what time people get to the yard?
and if you have a day off do you go later? 
what is the latest you would ever get there?

for days i have work i can be there from 6am-7am.
days off about 8am, latest is 8.30, however i do a late night at 8-10pm and he has his tea and more hay/fresh water, so i kno he is never without hay.

but ive noticed some people dont get to their horse til about 11am!! knowing full well they would have no hay and would of finished it before midnight!


----------



## PorkChop (22 September 2015)

Mine go out at 6am or sometimes earlier every day - I don't work, and there is no such thing as a "day off"


----------



## JadeyyBabeyy (22 September 2015)

by day off, i meant day off from work. sorry never made that clear.


----------



## Lacuna (22 September 2015)

I don't get down to the yard til quite late in the morning (9.30-10) due to various other commitments. However I leave a net or bucket of hay outside the stable and YM always puts it in his stable when she starts morning stables for the full liveries.  When I get there he's usually quite happily chomping away...


----------



## Starzaan (22 September 2015)

I get twitchy if I'm not on the yard by 7am at the latest. I'm lucky that I live on site, and so if I'm feeling really lazy can just wander out in my pyjamas. But I cannot cope with the thought of my horse standing in a dirty box for any longer than absolutely necessary. I do lates too and so he gets skipped out, fresh water and more hay at about 10/11pm.


----------



## samsbilly (22 September 2015)

Usually turn out by 7am in the week. 8am at the latest at the weekend. I hate the thought of them being stood in any longer than needed. We have plenty of people on our yard who seem to think its ok to rock up at 9/10am!


----------



## skint1 (22 September 2015)

This time of year mine are still living out, so it varies, in the winter I am usually there by 7 on weekdays and 9 at weekends. I have never had them run out of hay or water because I leave enough for them for the time allowed.


----------



## PorkChop (22 September 2015)

JadeyyBabeyy said:



			by day off, i meant day off from work. sorry never made that clear.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was trying to be funny!  I don't work


----------



## PolarSkye (22 September 2015)

At yard for about 7 . . . 7 days a week.  If I'm any later, he starts to box walk (or pace if turned out at night) and I'm not a fan of a) shredded poo in bedding; or b) churned up fields so I try to be prompt.  

P


----------



## Doormouse (22 September 2015)

Starzaan said:



			I get twitchy if I'm not on the yard by 7am at the latest. I'm lucky that I live on site, and so if I'm feeling really lazy can just wander out in my pyjamas. But I cannot cope with the thought of my horse standing in a dirty box for any longer than absolutely necessary. I do lates too and so he gets skipped out, fresh water and more hay at about 10/11pm.
		
Click to expand...

I am exactly the same. When I was on a livery yard I was astonished by the number of people who thought 9 or 10 am was fine having left them at 4.30pm the night before.


----------



## SuperH (22 September 2015)

Sounds like you will all be horrified but mine are done any time between 5am-11am in the summer (when they are out at night) and between 5-10 in the winter.  I bed on straw so they always have something to eat if they have been in overnight.  They also both have big self filling water troughs so they are never out of water.  One is in 16x16 the other is in 30x30 (they are 14.2) so they aren't exactly tight on space.  I am usually at work on the farm where they are kept and they are done when they fit in with the work.  They are quite happy and never get stressed about routine, which makes it easy.

For example this morning they were out overnight - I have taken all their bed out and put new straw in so they didn't come in until 11, then I rode one and then turned them both back out as they will be in tonight at about 8pm.


----------



## rachk89 (25 September 2015)

Yeah you guys would be horrified by me too. I don't even get to see my horse til after work so usually from about 5 ish. I don't have time in the morning as my job is far away so I need to commute for it and work usually starts at 8 am. 

But he is on diy livery and for that the yard feeds him in the morning and at night as well as takes him to his field and brings him back in. The only stuff I do is clean his stable and ride him so it works well for me. If I could afford it I would put him on full livery so everything was done but I can't. Although when he injures himself I do pay for them to clean his stable as that's not nice leaving him in there all day.


----------



## Charlie007 (26 September 2015)

On yard by 5.30am weekdays and 6 at weekends. In summer its earlier as I am riding by 5am as I leave for work at 7am


----------



## Ransa (26 September 2015)

We start turning our horses out at 4:30 and finish by 5:30. We bring the horses in at 9am


----------



## Vicky Arabian (11 October 2015)

On work days the boy goes out at 5am but when its my day off ill be with him at about 9/10am (he is currently turned out 24/7 for the summer).

He always has ad-lib hay and is a chilled boy so doesnt fuss or bother. Sometimes when I try and turn him out in winter he turns around and tries to head back to the stable lol. He is very clean and just poo's in one pile and has a large stable.

I certainly dont agree with people whose lateness effects the horses welfare, like not having any food, or when turned out for summer rugging up at night but then not coming up til the afternoon to remove the rugs, when it 25+ degress (like a family on my yard), or for those horses that get stressed at being stabled.

I think all horses and owners are different, and we should not judge how people deal with their horses as long as they are happy and healthy and well cared for.


----------



## Enfys (12 October 2015)

Between 6.30 - 8am, but then it doesn't matter because they live out and have ad-lib hay.
At the first sound of life from the house they are 10' away at the fence sending "Good Morning human, FEED US!" vibes.


----------



## Enfys (12 October 2015)

Doormouse said:



			I am exactly the same. When I was on a livery yard I was astonished by the number of people who thought 9 or 10 am was fine having left them at 4.30pm the night before.
		
Click to expand...

When I had a school age child, and my husband worked away, I didn't get to the yard until after 9, and I was home by the time she got home at 4 or whatever. 

They had ad-lib hay in their stalls, they WERE perfectly fine. They got used to their routine.


----------



## MuddyMonster (16 October 2015)

On a week day - usually about 6.45am. 

Weekdays - anytime between 7am to 9.30am or so. 

To be fair, they are all fed breakfast by the first person to arrive - usually my YO and if I know I'm going to be up later on a Saturday or Sunday morning, I'll make sure I leave him with extra hay the night before (he has ad-lib anyway, but I'll give extra to take into account the extra time) and leave a haynet for my YO to put up for me. 

He's only rugged in the worst of the winter weather, as he's a hardy native/cob type so it's not like he's ever been sweltering in last night's rugs due to an extreme temperature change. 

He's a pretty laid back chap and I'm yet to arrive to a stressed, hungry horse - usually he's munching away on hay or playing with a stable toy! My old horse stressed terribly with changes of routine, so I was always there at the same time regardles - it's nice to not have to do that, I must admit! 

If I know I'll be any later, I just pay the YO to turn out.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 October 2015)

JadeyyBabeyy said:



			curious as to what time people get to the yard?
and if you have a day off do you go later? 
what is the latest you would ever get there?

for days i have work i can be there from 6am-7am.
days off about 8am, latest is 8.30, however i do a late night at 8-10pm and he has his tea and more hay/fresh water, so i kno he is never without hay.

but ive noticed some people dont get to their horse til about 11am!! knowing full well they would have no hay and would of finished it before midnight!
		
Click to expand...

Week days 6 45am
 sat 9am sun 8 am


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 October 2015)

My two Neds are at home with me on our own yard, so I usually get to see to them about 7.30 in the morning where I'll either feed or bring in and then feed, depending on the season and the weather, and see to rugs (traddie cob has sweet itch).

They are usually standing at the gate waiting! Bless 'em. 

At the moment mare is having a special supplement, so I'm having to feed separately. They usually have their suppers about 5ish about now; when winter's really here - again depending on the weather and condition of the field and whether they're in or out at night, they'll be fed when its just getting dimpsy and rugged accordingly.


----------



## Luci07 (18 October 2015)

Assisted DIY so one end of the day is done for me. I also have 3 really close friends so we tend to fill in the gaps for each other. I.e I am currently feeding and checking2 who are still out and we try to alternate who is up at which end of the day to change rugs and do final checks. My horse will be fed by 7.30 and out. Maybe 8 at the weekend. Timings may have to change when I go back to work but between the yard and each other, our horses all get seen to. Getting good at 4 rug changes...and will shortly be 6!


----------



## WandaMare (18 October 2015)

I have mine at home so its easier to see to them early, usually 6.30am on a weekday before work, then 7.30 ish at weekends. One of mine scoffs her hay at night so I don't like to leave them any later.


----------



## xDundryx (18 October 2015)

6am every day, on weekends I go home and hop back into bed for a couple of hours!


----------



## Apercrumbie (18 October 2015)

Anytime between 730 and 10, although mine live out 24/7 so it's not really an issue.  When I used to occasionally have them in, I'd get out to them 645-8 depending on the day.  Actually it's one of the reasons I'm glad they're out 24/7 because they won't be bored in a stable/starving with no food if I want to wake up a bit later.  In winter I do try to feed them at a similar time every day, but at weekends it is slightly later and I don't feel too guilty.


----------



## Stanfin (19 October 2015)

Hi, mine are at home, see to them at 5.15 in the morning, turn out, muck out a couple and then off to work, back at 4.30, bring in, ride etc, go back out to them before bed approx. 9.30 to give extra haylage as its all scoffed.  Repeat for the rest of the week, get a lie in on Sat and Sun, up at 6.30!!!  Having been on livery yards in the past I was always alarmed that some people didn't go to their horses until very late in the morning and made no arrangements for them to be fed etc.  I would always worry about colic due to horses being stood in without food for long periods of time.


----------



## Elsbells (19 October 2015)

If in its 9.00am, out in a big field as she is now and will be this year as injured and will be a brood in the spring, any time I like.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 October 2015)

My horses are literally just off my back garden so I do them at 7am in my PJ's every day, my 3yo son gets us up at 6.30am without fail so I never even get a sleep in


----------



## unicornystar (22 October 2015)

Lucky enough to keep mine at home (currently out 24/7) so at the moment I get woken up to the sound of my main lad kicking the water trough for attention around 7am.........I nip out briefly with the dogs for their "leak" then attempt to wake up for work/daughter to college etc.  The majority of work for me with the horses is in the evening.

When they were on DIY livery I would generally get up to yard around 9-11 but they did both have two large haynets and never starving!


----------



## budley95 (22 October 2015)

Depending on my shift at work between 5:30am and 8am. But then he comes in anytime from 4pm to 9pm depending on shifts again! He always has haylage and water left and seems quite happy  the girls that don't get up until midday and don't leave a breakfast or a haynet for their horse wind me up a little bit!


----------



## xgemmax (22 October 2015)

If he's in then i'm usually on the yard to turn out at 8am on a weekday or 9am on a weekend. He gets enough hay to last him and a bucket of chopped oat straw in the morning for breakfast when the first person comes up so he's not left hungry and he has a big stable

If he's out in the field i just go after work about 5pm, there's always someone on the yard though that would notice if something was wrong


----------

